# Mixed Bag on F'snG's



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Chartered a boat on Vaca in the Wildwoods Monday My son and I grabbed 30 seabass to 4.4 lbs a couple of Tog to 6.8, blues and a Fat Al. Big Jim put us over the fish and Joey and I did our jobs for some lock and load fishing. We had the whole Boat and I didn't have a computer so sorry Rudd Dog I would have asked you to come along.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not a problem. Glad ya had a good trip.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

nice. any pics?


----------

